# How about Tri- Coloured Pintos?



## tifflunn (Apr 4, 2007)

Could I see some tri- coloured pintos?

Thanks :bgrin


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 4, 2007)

If you mean bay pintos then I have only 1 named Merryweather. Here she is


----------



## Kendra (Apr 4, 2007)

North Stars Valdez Y Basan






Circle J Harmony






Circle J Kaleidoscope






Circle J Keeping Memoriez


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 4, 2007)

This is MCC Robin Hoods Little John, my 4 year old stallion. He's now broke to drive

and has produced two nice fillies and has a baby due in a couple weeks :bgrin


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 4, 2007)

Our current lady Sweety in waiting



:



:



:



:






Star, my first mini and the one that got me hooked



:



:



:






Kendra: absolutely LOVE the mare in your avatar, she's got the same look that our mare Sweety (first mare posted) has.. Is the foal Circle J Keeping Memoriez a bay roan pinto??? :new_shocked:


----------



## sedeh (Apr 4, 2007)

I love Bays!! Just don't like the "Tri-color" terminology. :bgrin

Here's a couple of mine:

Total Eclipse Starlight Dancer






Newest one born last night! :bgrin


----------



## Kendra (Apr 4, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Kendra: absolutely LOVE the mare in your avatar, she's got the same look that our mare Sweety (first mare posted) has.. Is the foal Circle J Keeping Memoriez a bay roan pinto??? :new_shocked:


Thanks, that's Robin, I think she has the prettiest head. She's a super broodmare, expecting her 13th foal this year.

Yep, she's a bay roan pinto! I'm very disappointed, because we measured her last week at 34" and she's only a yearling. Hopefully I can find someone who wants a very nice girl who's just a little to tall for us!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2007)

Velvet Farms Kings Echo

our bay and white pinto

with blue eyes


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 4, 2007)

> She's a super broodmare, expecting her 13th foal this year.


Wow! I would have never guessed she was that old! She looks FABULOUS!



:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's my yearling bay pinto with blue eyes! His name is Knigt Stars Kool Kowboy a.k.a "Kowboy".


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 4, 2007)

:bgrin :aktion033: Wow - this is Great :aktion033: Are they considered tri- pintos or are there say black white and brown pintos- or say black white and buckskin? Or are they bay pintos that have faded in spots?

Thanks guys the horses are beautiful :bgrin


----------



## Anne (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's Haley,

I really need to get a couple of good pictures without all of that hair this year.

She's a lovely girl, with a "bit" of a "clown personality"

She has one blue eye.


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 4, 2007)

My filly Oatmeal Acres Star Saphire is a bay or buckskin ??? Uno De Mayo grandaughter. Can hardly wait to see her when she is all shed out. :bgrin


----------



## love_casper (Apr 4, 2007)

i have one! i have one!!! buckskin counts too!!!!

this is my baby girl (possibly in foal) PRINCESS!!



:

love the streak in her tail, and high white socks!





















"tri-colors" are my fav's. buckskin/bay pintos are soooo pretty!!!



:


----------



## LizardBreath (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a fuzzy pic of our little 27.5" stallion, MRB Mystic Monet (M&M). He was trying to prove to the neighbors horses that he is really 16 hands tall 

We are expecting his first foal in 1 month!

(please don't worry about the fencing or halter being on in this pic, he was only allowed in this area for a couple of minutes to take pictures)


----------



## EAD Minis (Apr 4, 2007)

*Yay Little John!!Hes soo gorgeous. Amy your stallion is just adorable and love his attitude in the picture, such a man "Hey ladys, how u doin?" lol. Lovely horses everyone. *


----------



## luckymeacres (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is Hidden Meadows/Flying A's Shadow Dancer


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's mine, all 28" of him! This is my stallion, Late Attraction by Cochise, who will be a daddy any day now




















Jessi


----------



## Shelley (Apr 5, 2007)

Our young stallion, Fallen Ash Eagles Legend TYF. His first foal is due

at the beginning of June, out of our buckskin Cross Country Rowdy's Reflection

daughter, Cross Country Y Not Me.
















Shelley


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is mine...FLF Stormys Midnight Sonata:






Tracy


----------



## Relic (Apr 5, 2007)

l'm not good on colors can anyone tell me if this guy is a tri color he has a black mane and lots of black on his front legs. He's registered as a buckskin pinto..


----------

